# reflection point above LP 2'x2' or 2'x4' size panel?



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

If I need to place a panel above the listening position,which is just for a small single position,would it be acceptable to use just a 24"x24"x4" panel or go with a full size 24"x48"x4 panel.

I'm also wanting to re-due my front 3 ceiling reflection points with three 24"x24"x4" square panels.I didn't have the required space for full ceiling to floor bass traps,so would using the thicker panels at the first reflection points and above the listener position be a good idea,or would using 2" thick square panels still be recommended?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If over your head for bass mode control, I'd recommend 48x48x4" overhead. 

For reflections, 2" is fine though 4" can still help a little bit with overall decay time control.

Bryan


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Bryan,

My decay time in the 100hz and up range is already pretty low,it's the 80Hz and below that I was hoping the thicker panels would help just that tad bit more with,if at all.Would the thicker 24"x24"x4" square panels reduce decay time below that?

If not then I'll just use three 24"x24"x2" panels for the ceiling points if that's all that's needed.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hard to say how much without knowing what it already is and the size of the room.

Bryan


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

The room is 15'x11.2'x8'ft and has only two real corners(due to nonsymetrical window placement)that have been minimally bass trapped.There are medium weight curtains covering the windows and I have full size 4" thick sidewall reflection panels and have two and half 2" panels on the front wall centered behind the center channel speaker.

I'm thinking the 4" thick ceiling reflection panels would be better.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For decay time, they'll help a bit but are overkill for reflection points. No harm though. If you have an 8' ceiling, you might instead consider putting them over the seating to avoid common problems in the 70ish Hz range. To get that low, you'll need to space them off the ceiling an inch or 2.

Bryan


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll go with your informed suggestion and use 2" for the ceiling reflection points and use 4" thick spaced 2" from the ceiling for above the listener position,but it will only be 2'x4' coverage until I can get the funds for another panel later.

Thanks


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Bryan,

Would the 4" thick panel above the listening position benefit more with a 4" spacing from the ceiling or is a 2" spacing ideal?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For overall decay time, it will help a little bit in the deeper bass. For the frequency response problems related to the height dimension, there's no need for a 4" gap.

Bryan


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Will it become to over absorbent on the height mode if I do the 4" vs. 2" spacing?I have a wide null in the 45Hz to 70Hz range,won't the additional spacing help to reduce the null more?:scratch:Will it make the null deeper?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not a matter of being over absorbent. It's just a matter that it's not necessary for the frequencies in question with your height modes.

Bryan


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok,thanks Bryan.


----------

